# Co2 - Fluval Edge 23L



## Bopowarls (7 Dec 2018)

Hi All, 

Complete newbie here.

I have a fluval edge 23l and I want to know if anyone can recommend a beginner type Co2 kit. Don't want anything fancy as this will be my first attempt at aquascaping. I see that fluval do a small co2 kit - roughly how long does this last? How often will I be changing the canister etc? I know how long is a piece of string but rough idea would be good!

Cheers, 

Owen


----------



## rebel (7 Dec 2018)

Hmm This is a very small tank and I would be hesitant to recommend any system to be honest. I'd want a very accurate needle valve and good regualtor given than margin of error is very low. Will keep any livestock or would it be plants only?

This tank is also not very beginner friendly as it's difficult to access and could have poor gas exchange depending on setup.


----------



## Bopowarls (7 Dec 2018)

Hi Rebel, 

Thanks for the response. I may try and stay away from gas injection and go for a liquid set up. I do plan livestock and I am aware that over dosing the co2 can be lethal. If the margins are too small with this type of tank then I won't go down the co2 gas route.

I am very aware that the fluval edge isn't beginner friendly but I ordered it way before I knew anything about aquascaping... I like a challenge and the fluval suits the style / decor of our house so I want to make it work.


----------



## Edvet (7 Dec 2018)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-first-ever-aquarium-iwagumi-fluval-edge-23l.41764/
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/edge-23-litre.24950/
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-edge.20493/
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-edge-lighting.10530/


----------



## Konsa (9 Dec 2018)

Hi
I will second Rebel's advice.U are better without CO2.Start with good substrate (Tropica soil) and choose easy plants (Tropica website) ,complete aquarium fertiliser and maybe some Liquid carbon if needs be.
Its easier that way.Things will happen slowly as opposed to CO2 injected tank but thats not a bad thing imo.
Regards Konsa


----------



## alto (9 Dec 2018)

Take a look at these systems

Tropica Nano CO2 system
Eheim
JBL

Both Eheim & JBL offer adapters to upgrade to ~500g CO2 cylinders, otherwise cyclinders are ~90-100g range

I’ve used Tropica’s system on various tanks, smallest being an ADA 30cm cube - just set 1-2 sec/bubble to start


----------

